# worth upgrading to studio monitors?



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello,

i am debating on whether or not it would be worthwhile to upgrade my current 5 speakers to studio monitors. I currently am running the BB Insignia bookshelf speakers for my fronts and rears and have a Speaker Company center channel. For subs i have two DIY sound splinters powered by a tapco juice 1400. I have a build thread on here.

The Insignias sound decent but they seem to lack a bit in the music department. I have stumbled on a few threads about using studio monitors and the Behringer's seem to be a good choice. I was thinking about picking up two pairs of the Behringer 2031P and running just three for the front stage. Would it be ok to use the Behringer 2031P for a center channel? I have heard that the studio monitors are good for "near field" listening but the behringers are good for home theater use. My room is roughly 16' x 16' and is semi closed off to the kitchen. Which model would be the best 2031P or 2030?

The main use is movies and gaming on the PS3. Alot of rockband and guitar hero 

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd like to hear more feedback as well, but so far everything I've read about them, yes, it would be worth the upgrade. It would seem that even DIY can't match the sound quality for the price, or so I've read. Not to mention not having to take the time to build all of them.

So far, its what I plan on using. Yes, they will work as a center and have better off axis compared to a MTM horizontal center channel. The trick is finding room above or below your screen, but you can put one on its side.

If you're already wired for speakers, just get the passive version.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I've not personally heard the insignia's but the Behringer's are known to be very good budget speakers. They should be a good step up from the Insignia's. They are fine as a center channel, however it's best if you have it vertically oriented. I prefer the larger 8" woofer of the 2031 for extra headroom and mid bass reponse.


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok here are the specs i found.

Behringer TRUTH B2030P
•High-resolution, passive 2-way 100-Watt nearfield monitor 
•Ultra-linear Frequency response from 75 Hz to 21 kHz 
•Extremely high-resolution, ferrofluid-cooled tweeter 
•Long-throw 6 ¾" 4 ohm 89db

Behringer TRUTH B2031P 
•High-resolution, passive 2-way, 150-watt near-field monitor 
•Ultra-linear frequency response from 55 Hz to 21 kHz 
•Extremely high-resolution, Ferro fluid-cooled Tweeter 
•8 3/4 inch 4ohm 89db

Insignia NS-B2111
Maximum Power Handling 120W
Frequency Response 50Hz - 20kHz
Tweeter Size1"Tweeter CompositionSilk dome
Subwoofer 6-1/2"Subwoofer Driver Carbon fiber
Sensitivity 90dB
Impedance 8 ohms


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

The Insignia NS-B2111 has that range with about a 10+-db with a pretty nasty dip near 9Khz.

http://www.zaphaudio.com/Insignia.html

The Behringer TRUTH B2030P probably has a decent -3db roll-off, but they are advertising their "Ultra-linear frequency response" so they probably have more usable audible bass. Either way, for HT use, 80hz crossover would work great with them.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If your running with a sub, I'd go with the 2030 to save a little money. I own the 2031A and am very happy with them for nearfield listening, satisfied for mid-field @ retail price (and thrilled @ the price I paid: less than $130/pair on a price mistake!)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

"studio monitors" are designed to be used in a studio environment and although they will work for home use they usually have fairly narrow imaging and are designed for nearfield listening. The Behringers get good reviews and for a budget speaker will work very well but my personal opinion is that your better spending more money on larger speakers with a lower frequency response range (down to at least 60Hz).


----------

